

Profile: Martin Gardner, the Mathematical Gamester (1914-2010) - grellas
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=profile-of-martin-gardner

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Thanks for this - I particularly appreciate the information. Here are some
other items, some with comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1371335>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1371637>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1372045>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1372976>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1374007>

------
Jun8
From the Times obituary:

In fact he was so old his age was the largest number with only two factors,
where the two numbers below it also have only two factors each.

This is a tremendous loss, I don't know anyone who can fill his shoes.

